# Samsung Galaxy Ace 2



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2012)

Does anybody have a Galaxy Ace 2 in perfect or very good condition that they would like to sell to me?

I can buy a new phone with warranty for £128 (incl. delivery) on PAYG once free credit and cashback are taken into account so I'd be looking to make a pretty decent saving on top of that.

I'd prefer it to be unlocked but it would be okay for it to be locked to Orange or O2.

I'd prefer it to be new and unused but if it has been used and the case is marked then I'd expect the price to be lower still. 

(If you have a similar phone for sale in the same kind of price range, you could offer that instead. The Ace II is really what I'm after but I'll read reviews of any alternative phone and see if I like the sound of it.)

Cheers,
ColinJ


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2012)

Colin, not gone one but that is the exact same phone i've been thinking of getting, can you tell me where the best price is for those?
was looking at a Tesco sim free one but they are over £200, but i can use the clubcard vouchers and get double face value at the minute


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Colin, not gone one but that is the exact same phone i've been thinking of getting, can you tell me where the best price is for those?
> was looking at a Tesco sim free one but they are over £200, but i can use the clubcard vouchers and get double face value at the minute


The best I've found is Phones4U who are currently doing them on PAYG for £143.96. If you go for T-Mobile or Orange PAYG they will put £10 worth of credit on for you. The best bet might be to go for O2 though and then get a giffgaff simm (works on O2 network) for £10 a month which would give you 250 UK minutes, unlimited UK texts, 1GB internet, and free calls to giffgaff users. (Bigger call/text packages available for a bit more.). On top of that, you can get £6.56 cashback if you know where to go - I know a man who does!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2012)

Oh, speaking of Tesco clubcard ... My sister rang last night and told me that she just discovered that she has enough vouchers to trade in for an iPad!


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, speaking of Tesco clubcard ... My sister rang last night and told me that she just discovered that she has enough vouchers to trade in for an iPad!




I'm going to have a look how many I've got later, before I steal your thread entirely do you know if a Tesco sim card will work in an O2 phone?
I believe they(Tesco) piggyback onto O2 but not sure if the phone still needs unlocking?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I'm going to have a look how many I've got later, before I steal your thread entirely do you know if a Tesco sim card will work in an O2 phone?
> I believe they(Tesco) piggyback onto O2 but not sure if the phone still needs unlocking?


I'm working on the assumption that you could just plug any old simm card in if it runs on that particular network. It isn't a big deal though because you can buy unlock codes cheaply on t'interweb!


----------



## MrJamie (28 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I'm going to have a look how many I've got later, before I steal your thread entirely do you know if a Tesco sim card will work in an O2 phone?
> I believe they(Tesco) piggyback onto O2 but not sure if the phone still needs unlocking?


I *think* Tesco/Giffgaff sims work in O2 phones, but not the other way round. I think its something to do with O2 only locking their phones to the network, where as resellers like Tesco lock the network to O2 but also lock the sim to Tesco. Could be wrong/out of date info though on my part, my last 2 handsets have been unlocked to begin with so I havent had to mess around.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Nov 2012)

I thought those double club card vouchers were limited to clothes or toys and didn't include electrical items ? I may have heard swmbo wrong though as i wasn't really listening tbh


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I'm going to have a look how many I've got later, before I steal your thread entirely do you know if a Tesco sim card will work in an O2 phone?
> I believe they(Tesco) piggyback onto O2 but not sure if the phone still needs unlocking?


 
Most o2 phones are unlocked anyway


----------



## Baggy (28 Nov 2012)

Sorry, I don't have a phone to sell you Colin, but a friend at work has an Ace and it's a nice phone, really easy to use and was the main reason for me finally deciding to buy an Android phone. Potsy may be interested to know I've recently gone over to Giffgaff, you have to faff around to set the phone up for internet and picture messaging, but it's an easy job and so far the service has been great.

I bought my Galaxy SII from phones4U on O2 and the options it gave me when I put the new Giffgaff sim in were for O2, Giffgaff or Tesco settings, so it should work fine (like what Phil said).


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2012)

I'm in a slight hurry because my sister sent me money for Christmas/birthday and if I don't buy a present with it soon, I know it will just get spent on tins of beans and bottles of milk! 

I was also looking at the Huawei Ascend G300 which is cheaper and looks very good vfm, but the Galaxy Ace 2 seems to beat it for performance and features.


----------



## jann71 (29 Nov 2012)

No, but I did see the Wildfire S for sale in Asda yesterday for £89.


----------



## albion (29 Nov 2012)

Wildfire S is more like my older Ace, both being alternatives to the old iPhone 3GS.

The newer Ace 2 is more a matchup for the iPhone 4/4S.
If its also got a Sony camera I'd put my money on Sony making it for Samsung.


----------



## tribanjules (29 Nov 2012)

got a clean vgc ace 2 from fleabay for £80 - lads chrimbo presy sortedf !


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2012)

PS just to say the Ace 2 is a great phone, the missus has one. I'm a HTC person, but the Ace 2 is a fab phone, very quick.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2012)

tribanjules said:


> got a clean vgc ace 2 from fleabay for £80 - lads chrimbo presy sortedf !


Bargain! 

I was thinking of bidding on one myself but I thought I'd try here first.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2012)

I've been looking at Ace 2s on eBay. I would like to get close to the £80 paid by tribanjules but the ones I've seen so far are going for £100+.

I took a punt on a Galaxy S (the original model before the 2/II and 3/III). It had a _Buy It Now_ price of only £89 but the description was very limited ('used') so I decided not to go above £55. It failed to sell at just under £80 so I reckon that was probably the reserve price.

I'll bide my time and keep my eyes open on eBay, but if any CycleChatter has an Ace 2 for sale (and enough posts that I trust them not to rip me off!) then I will pay £80 for one in good used condition (a few minor scuffs on the case, but a perfect screen) or a bit more for one in perfect condition (unmarked, ideally still in original packaging e.g. an unwanted upgrade phone).


----------



## albion (1 Dec 2012)

Yup, no doubt meant 'very used'.


----------



## albion (1 Dec 2012)

Reminds me, I have the new Motosmart that I'm pretty certain I will not be using. 

I can't comment properly on it as so far it is unused apart from making sure it is unlocked.
Its more like the old Ace or Wildfire S but have to say the metal backed case seems quality.
Uncannily similar in appearance to the Ace too. 

Not Ace 2 standard but should have about 360 days peace of mind. There are 18 on ebay with an unlocked one ending in 2 hours.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2012)

I'm also now looking at the Galaxy S Plus on eBay. They do pretty much what I want from a phone and seem to go for lower prices than the Ace 2 because they are slightly older technology.


----------



## Oldspice (4 Dec 2012)

http://webshop.cashconverters.co.uk/auction-items?search=samsung+galaxy+ace&categoryID=272&submit=

http://www.cashgenerator.co.uk/Mobile-Home-Phones?Search=samsung+galaxy+ace&

These places usually have a lot in store and come with a guarantee. They sometimes stock reconditioned phones. Pop in store for a browse for a bargin as not all stock is put on the net.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2012)

Oldspice said:


> http://webshop.cashconverters.co.uk/auction-items?search=samsung galaxy ace&categoryID=272&submit=
> 
> http://www.cashgenerator.co.uk/Mobile-Home-Phones?Search=samsung galaxy ace&
> 
> These places usually have a lot in store and come with a guarantee. They sometimes stock reconditioned phones. Pop in store for a browse for a bargin as not all stock is put on the net.


Thanks. Their online prices seem to be higher than eBay and I'm not likely to be near a store before I've found a phone elsewhere but somebody else might pick up a bargain.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2012)

I've taken a bit of a punt and bought a Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray on eBay for the bargain price of £70.54 including postage and am waiting for it to arrive. It's probably the smallest really decent smartphone so it should be very pocket-friendly. I already have a desktop computer, a small laptop, and a smaller tablet computer, so I decided that I didn't really need or want a large phone. Whether the Ray's small touchscreen is eye- and finger-friendly is another matter but I'll soon find out! I reckon I will either love it or hate it. I'll get this thread locked now but report on the phone in one of the phone threads in the Computers and Electricals forum.

PS - it has arrived! 

So ... I now own an excellent ultra-portable smartphone. I've ordered a (fake) leather flip case to protect it and a 32 GB micro SDHC card and I still have change from £90. 

The screen is incredibly clear, but it is tiny so typing on it is a bit fiddly and sites that don't have mobile versions are a pain to view. Some sites reflow automatically to fit the screen and I was really impressed by how well they worked. I'm going to have to get Tapatalk though for CycleChat and other forums. I can get away without my reading glasses if I zoom in a bit, but really I think that good eyesight is a must for this phone unless you are prepared to wear your glasses when using it.


----------

